# Can you guys comment on my planted 5 gallon?



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

As I said I got a 5 gallon from a yard sale for 3 dollars, it was a little dusty and a little scratched up but besides that it was completely intacted, I cleaned it and filled it and planted and added some black rocks and a awesome hide. As I planed I'm getting another betta, I want a blue betta...not dark blue...like a light blue...lets say like the forum background color of blue. Unfortunately I'm not to hopeful of finding a blue betta like that around here... .-. the only way I can get a betta like that is if someone who lives near a petsmart or something like that can get one for me and send it over here for free...because like I said many times I cannot pay over the internet, or pay through mail or anything like that...so as you can see the likely hood of that is like zero...

Right like I was planing for this topic, how do you guys like the tank so far? it needs a heater and some other decor but other then that it's pretty nice I think(berry and bruteroot are jelous...but don't feel bad their tanks will be upgraded in the future). =3 And what kind of decor do you think I can put in it? I was thinking some glass pebbles since it's a theme going in all my tanks right now...which color? dunno...maybe clean/white, dull green, shiny green, dull blue, shiny blue who knows...or maybe some fabric leafs? like you know for crafts since it's like the same thing as a silk plant just in leaf form...kinda scatter that around the tank? Maybe something that floats....but what? do you guys know of any cheap-ish live floating plants that don't really grow too fast and are easy to take care of and bettas like?

Anyway heres the tank.























What do you guys think so far? reminder it's not completed... ._.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, that's great looking 

I would send you over a light blue betta from my Petsmart (there are tons of them), I'm halfway sure my parent's would allow me to, but is it legal to send a live fish from the US to Canada?


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Wow, that's great looking
> 
> I would send you over a light blue betta from my Petsmart (there are tons of them), I'm halfway sure my parent's would allow me to, but is it legal to send a live fish from the US to Canada?


not sure...I don't see why not..since there are both selling bettas...so it should be legal. as long as you lable the box or container or whatever you send fish in that it's just a betta fish...but I wouldn't want to ask that of you...I can't pay for the betta or shipping. And no offence but I rather have it sent by someone who knows the laws and how to send them properly so I don't end up with a dead fish apon arrival. ._.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

D8 There are light blue bettas at your petsmart?!?!? I wish mine had some!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank Terranariko! =D
The colors are AWESOME and the substrate is amazing! Must be super easy to clean =]


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> D8 There are light blue bettas at your petsmart?!?!? I wish mine had some!
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank Terranariko! =D
> The colors are AWESOME and the substrate is amazing! Must be super easy to clean =]


well...I dunno...never cleaned it yet. =D so I wouldn't know.

Also I do plan on getting a snail or two, or some shrimp or both depending...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh! How far away do you live from the US border? I hear that most of Canada's population lives within 100 miles of it! =] 

That's not too long of a drive. =] 

I drive 300 miles to school. (literally. Verry bottom corner of my state to the verry tip top of the opposite corner) Takes about 5 hours drive. =] Most bettas can be taken that far in the car considering that a lot of them are airmailed anyway. =]

If you can't go to the border and arrange a pickup, or if you live far from the border then just ignore my idea though. =P


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Terranariko said:


> well...I dunno...never cleaned it yet. =D so I wouldn't know.
> 
> Also I do plan on getting a snail or two, or some shrimp or both depending...


Ah. I see.

Dude how'd you know I'd ask about that? XD I LOVE shrimp and snails!!! <3 They're too cute! <3


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Ah. I see.
> 
> Dude how'd you know I'd ask about that? XD I LOVE shrimp and snails!!! <3 They're too cute! <3


Didn't you know? I'm psychic. =3

Anyway I live in New brunswick, Bathurst...which if I can get a map here... http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA
(long link is long to google maps)
Anyway if you can see I live in bathurst, and it's a few hours of driveing to get to the boarder...besides I can't drive. =P so it's impossible for a pick up unless you live right in bathurst. .-. so like I said the only way to get a betta like that is by mail delivery.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

> not sure...I don't see why not..since there are both selling bettas...so it should be legal. as long as you lable the box or container or whatever you send fish in that it's just a betta fish...but I wouldn't want to ask that of you...I can't pay for the betta or shipping. And no offence but I rather have it sent by someone who knows the laws and how to send them properly so I don't end up with a dead fish apon arrival. ._.


No offence taken ^.^


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah well... I have no idea then. =[ Sorry.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

JKfish said:


> No offence taken ^.^


ok. =3


Anyway...how many shrimp or snails can I keep in a 5 gallon? =? do you guys know that?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure, but in five gallons you could keep quite a few shrimps, because they are so tiny and don't make that much waste. As for snails, personally I'd only put one in there because they are pretty messy


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well... I actually just did research on that but my research was for my rectangle tank kit with my specific filter. if you could tell me the name of your filter and the dimensions of your tank I'd be happy to calculate it for you! =] Or you could calculate it yourself at http://www.aqadvisor.com/

Just choose the shrimp and he snail that you want and add your betta to it as well and PRESTO! You got how many you can have in your tank.

They give meh advice on water change frequency though. I'd change more often. =] At least that's what people have told me. =]

When I get my tank set up, and planted I can have 5 shrimp, a betta, and a mystery snail and I'd be at 97% stocking.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Well... I actually just did research on that but my research was for my rectangle tank kit with my specific filter. if you could tell me the name of your filter and the dimensions of your tank I'd be happy to calculate it for you! =] Or you could calculate it yourself at http://www.aqadvisor.com/
> 
> Just choose the shrimp and he snail that you want and add your betta to it as well and PRESTO! You got how many you can have in your tank.
> 
> ...


I most likely wont put more then 3 shrimp and only 1 mystery snail...If I decide to get a snail that is... .-. shrimps would be enough for me tho...

If only I can figure out what they eat... ._.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

sinking algae wafers! =]

Oh! And if you only get shrimp may I suggest lots? Adding five only took my stocking up 7%. the snail is what took it from the 87% I had with the 5 shrimp and the betta to 97%. Snails are REALLY messy. =/
If you get shrimp and decide you want colored shrimp I suggest going to aquabid. =] Also don't mix yellow and cherry shrimp. They can breed together since they're the same type of shrimp just different color variations. When they breed they don't make orange... they just make brown. =[
I suggest getting bee, cherry (or yellow. I'm in love with both and can't decide! >.<), blue pearl, blue tiger (If I can get some), or crystal reds. They're my favorites! =]

I'm thinking of talking to my local petstores, buying big shipments, and selling them to the petstores. This way I could have 1 of each kind! XD Unless I find a breeder on aquabid that has a few of my favorites and would like to send me a mixed bag. XD
I'm not getting any till I'm back at college though. =P too much stress about whether or not I'd be there when they arrive. =/

Fortunately I have the mystery snails planned though as I found lots of three. =] I can give one to my sister and keep 2 for myself, giving one of them their own 2 gallon. =]

I'm TOTALLY not obsessing over this at all. =P


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

having just a betta and 10 shrimp puts me at 93% stocked. =] Keep in mind that you should still do higher % weekly changes no matter what aqadvisor say though. =]


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> having just a betta and 10 shrimp puts me at 93% stocked. =] Keep in mind that you should still do higher % weekly changes no matter what aqadvisor say though. =]


Yeah I know...I do 50% twice a week for my bettas that I currently have...

Anyway...so for a 5 gallon I think I should put around 6-7 glass/ghost shrimp then? does that sound ok?...then again you have to know I keep my water still...so there wont be a filter...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I advise going to the link I sent you and entering in your info. =] It'll tel you exactly what you can have with your betta in your typ of tank with your type of filter. =] they have most filter brands in there. =]


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Anyway besides that...

Does anyone have some comments?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Well--I have heard of bettas getting stuck in a very similar ornament. If there are holes in that ornament that are too small for a betta, I suggest plugging them up with a bit of moss or aquarium sealant. Injuries from getting stuck in ornaments are usually life-threatening and rather gruesome, you want to avoid that. 

I don't know that I would put a mystery snail in something smaller than a ten gallon--they are very messy and you'll see a lot of snail poo all over everything. Keep in mind that bettas will eat shrimp. I have tried ghost shrimp with just about every betta I've had--males and females--eventually I come home to the betta carrying a shrimp in its mouth like a dog carries a bone. Do not get expensive shrimp, and understand that they are prey animals for bettas. 

I highly recommend doing a fishless cycle on this tank before you put your betta in--it will make things easier for you and safer for your betta.

The tank looks good--but I don't see a heater. I recommend getting a 25watt adjustable heater such as the hydor theo. These are not optional if you plan to keep bettas. Also, if the tank has an incandescent light bulb, make sure you exchange it for a compact fluorescent.

I highly recommend doing a fishless cycle on this tank before you put your betta in--it will make things easier for you and safer for your betta. Also, you're having trouble finding a specific color? I suggest simply talking to your pet store--specifically request a blue one and they'll probably be able to special order it for you. It's also a good idea to check your local craigslist or kijiji for people who are looking for homes for unwanted bettas.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

It is cool!
>)))'>


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty tank. How many gallons is it?


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

*my bad*

Sorry I didn't see the first part.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

it looks great!! i love the skull!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Little Marlin you could of edited the first one... ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may have been too late to edit it. You only have about 20 minutes in which to edit.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

WOW! :shock: that is a nice tank!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice tank


----------

